# Buying/insuring car in Florida



## jimiansville (Oct 11, 2011)

We are from the UK and have owned a vacation home in Palm Beach, Florida for over 16 years and have always used rental cars during our stay. We are now retired and will be spending more time there in two blocks of 10 weeks in the spring and autumn. 

It would be cheaper to buy a car and leave it there rather than keep renting for extended periods. The cost of rental of a full size car works out at over £4,000 per year. 

We use the ESTA to enter the US and I understand that if we apply for a US driving licence it will only be valid for the period of our entry visa - 90 days for ESTA. I don't want to go to the trouble of applying for a tourist visa as we won't be staying more than 90 days in each visit. 

I gather that some insurance providers will insure the car with a UK driving licence but the rates are high. Does anyone have any advice on the issue? 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## cirrus (Aug 2, 2014)

jimiansville said:


> We are from the UK and have owned a vacation home in Palm Beach, Florida for over 16 years and have always used rental cars during our stay. We are now retired and will be spending more time there in two blocks of 10 weeks in the spring and autumn.
> 
> It would be cheaper to buy a car and leave it there rather than keep renting for extended periods. The cost of rental of a full size car works out at over £4,000 per year.
> 
> ...


10 years or so ago we originally renewed our Florida D/L on each visit. As you rightly say the validity is just for the visa duration.
Renewing every time, was sometimes a 2 hour wait at the DMV but the real pain was paying a delinquent fee every time because the licence had expired. No amount of discussions would get round that.
Insurance was high for our compact, around $1500/an to start with, very minimal cover and a $500 deductible. The premiums did not reduce much.
We never had to take a US driving test.
I would personally keep a rental for just two 10 week visits.
Best to rent from the UK, you should receive unlimited miles ,full damage cover and a better rate than the US.
Insurers may accept an International D/L but not a UK I think.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Check with FL DMV if you can apply for a driver's license without I94. It will get insurance rates down. Get a letter from your UK carrier stating details of your driving records. Use a local agent and let him/her shop around for rates - active use and garage storage.


----------



## cirrus (Aug 2, 2014)

twostep said:


> Check with FL DMV if you can apply for a driver's license without I94. It will get insurance rates down. Get a letter from your UK carrier stating details of your driving records. Use a local agent and let him/her shop around for rates - active use and garage storage.


I think I-94 are now obsolete. My previous driving record made no difference and I was granted a FL D/L as a visitor with just my old paper UK D/L.

Twostep. BTW, I am having problems logging on the US site others are OK. I did mail admin about this but no word yet.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

cirrus said:


> I think I-94 are now obsolete. My previous driving record made no difference and I was granted a FL D/L as a visitor with just my old paper UK D/L.
> 
> Twostep. BTW, I am having problems logging on the US site others are OK. I did mail admin about this but no word yet.


 Some states do not issue drivers licenses without I94 which gets issued/is accessible with B2. I do not have the time today to call FL DMV.

There seems to be hiccup with the US forum. I am sure it is being worked on.


----------

